# Powerhead in African Cichlid Tank?



## nlschuler2007

Hi Everyone!! I was curious if I should use a power head in my Mbuna Tank? What are your thoughts on it? It is a 75 gal 4' tank by the way!


----------



## Brentt700

I use two power heads in my 75 gallon tank with spray bar attachment kits.....one on each side of the tank for directing flow and aiding in circulation. Many people have told me to ditch them but I think that they do serve a purpose in keeping the water moving inside the tank and directing junk towards filter inlets and such. Plus....the fish seem to like to swim in front of them at times, too. They aren't very strong power heads by any means. They are only pushing like 170gph out of each one. I would say do it if you want to. Don't listen to people that all they have to say is negative things about what you or your thoughts or ideas are towards this. I think adding flow inside any tank is a superb idea as it creates movement and water circulation and stops the potential of having dead areas where there is no flow. I have flow on the top half water column, flow in the middle to bottom water column, and it isn't so much that it is blowing my fish around and making it uncomfortable for them. Maybe sometime I will upload a video snippet of my tank and how my fish are moving just to prove that it isn't as crazy as it sounds to people. :roll:


----------



## Deeda

Powerheads or circulators are not a requirement in a cichlid tank but can offer some benefits as noted by Brentt700.

They can be used to ripple the water surface when aimed upward or near the surface, provide a quick flowing area for fish to enjoy swimming or can be directed to facilitate the movement of debris toward the filter intakes or to flush out debris from among rock structures.


----------



## cich2it

I just wanted to jump this thread and say thanks Deeda, I was concerned about water movement, using fx5, thinking it was like "mandatory" to have a spraybar. I have a koralia pwrhead. I'm not creative enough to try to make a bar, and I hate having to have wiring all over the cab, with only two outlets, and two power strips.. :lol: 
Who wants a higher electrical bill, its bad enough watering this spring/summer.. :wink:


----------



## notchback65

I have a 90 gallon,I am using an FX 5 with a Diy spray bar .
Recently I added 2 Hydor Koralia's and a Smartwave controller,I did this for reasons mentioned above.
I have my powerheads pointed upward and have them changing directions every hour.
I use 1 koralia 750 and 1 1050,the fish seem to like it and I have been pretty pleased as well. :thumb:


----------



## notchback65

Here is my tank set on 30 second intervals...just to show change and flow.I have been keeping the intervals at 1 hour.


----------



## cich2it

Very nice tank Notchback :thumb: Now that I saw it, I might consider getting another powerhead..
Question about the nice water flow... Do you have to turn your FX5 to feed them?? Do you keep ALL on?? Do they get to the pellets or whatever u are feeding alright??

Just curious so when I get my fish tuesday, how they will do if I have to turn it off to feed, and how it would effect the functioning of the FX5.. Someone in a past post was going to check with manufacturer, but never heard followup on that. :fish:


----------



## notchback65

cich2it said:


> Very nice tank Notchback :thumb: Now that I saw it, I might consider getting another powerhead..
> Question about the nice water flow... Do you have to turn your FX5 to feed them?? Do you keep ALL on?? Do they get to the pellets or whatever u are feeding alright??
> 
> Just curious so when I get my fish tuesday, how they will do if I have to turn it off to feed, and how it would effect the functioning of the FX5.. Someone in a past post was going to check with manufacturer, but never heard followup on that. :fish:


The hydor smartwave has a feeding function 









I do not turn my FX5,I heard about the problems with constantly turning it on and off;I know everyone doesn't have issues but I'm not taking any chance.
I feed my fish Cobalt cichlid flakes and Cobalt spirulina flakes,my fish have no problem getting to the food. :thumb:


----------

